# Eos Ipod kit install instructions



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

The whole thing took me less than an hour, and I had no idea what I was doing, so I'm sure with these instructions you could manage it in about a half an hour. This is a FAR cry from the three hours the dealer said it would take them and for which they wanted $100 in labor costs.

Here are the parts I bought. I got them from Enfig. I wasn't especially pleased with them, but everything worked out in the end, and their prices were reasonable. The things I didn't like about Enfig were that it took ten days for the stuff to arrive, though it was shipped priority mail, and they said they shipped it two days after I ordered it (for those of you with slow math, that would be five days). Also the Sat Radio pass-through, which was $30 extra was shipped attached to the dice harness as you see it below. That means they kept the second half of the dice harness, and still charged me the whole $30, and it meant I had to call them because I didn't know it was already attached. A piece of tape with "Sat Radio Pass-through" on it, and/or including both halves of the dice harness would have saved me some head-ache(the other half is mine after all, even if I didn't need it). Finally, for $30, they could have put a better end on the pig-tail, or at least included a zip-tie to keep the connection together.








Here are all the tools you'll need...








The screw/nut driver needs a torx end for the dash, a phillips end to attach the ground to the radio, and a nut end to take off the battery leads. The knife is just to take the end off the ground wire. The bone folder/burnisher I bought in a craft shop for six dollars. It works well to take the dash apart, although it is bigger than it needs to be. The coat hanger wrapped in duck tape I used to fish the ipod cable up to the back of the radio.
Here we go!

1. Slide bone between face frame and dash and CAREFULLY pry it up (it's a 60 dollar part if you mangle it). Sorry I didn't take pictures of that, I was fully expecting it to be a lot harder than it was, so it was off before I gotten any pictures taken. I have tagged where the clips are in the picture below though, so you can see where they are.








I'm not sure how you're supposed to get the part between the radio and the climatronic system out without braking it. I was very careful but still managed to break one of the tabs. I guess you could try undoing all the outside clips and then pushing the whole face frame downwards to get it past the clips. I took a close up so you can see what the clips look like.








I also took a picture of the tab I broke. I fixed it with super glue and used a twisty-tie to hold it in place while the glue dried








2. After the face plate has been removed take your torx end and unscrew all eight screws marked in the picture below. You might not think you need to remove the climatronic system, but it makes the whole thing A LOT easier with it out, and if you install a Panavise dash mount, you'll have to take it off anyway. The bottom two arrows show the screws out by the edge, but you can see them there between the climatronic knobs.








3. Pull the radio out slightly and, with the DSG in neutral (and the parking brake on), lean the front of the radio on the shift knob. Where the tag shows in the picture below, squeeze the middle of the 'handle' on the wiring harness, and pull it toward the front of the car. then pull the harness out of the back of the radio.








4. Now move the radio off to the side a little, remove the blue connector from the harness, and replace it with the one from the ipod interface. I have Sat Radio too, so I took the pass-through pigtail and plugged it in the factory connector. In the picture below, the white connector is from the ipod harness, the blue connector is the factory one I removed, and the white thing sticking out of it is the pass-through. It looks fairly complicated, but it really isn't. The connector from the ipod will only go in the place it belongs in the harness, just make sure the pass-through is not plugged in upside down, or it won't work. 








5. Then get yourself a zip-tie and wrap it around the pass-through + factory harness connection so it won't fall apart when it's back in the dash. I couldn't find a zip-tie so I used a velcro cable tie which worked fine also.








6. Now attach the ground wire to the back of the radio, with a phillips screwdriver.








7. Now comes the fun bit. I wrestled with where the ipod cable should come out of the dash for about a half an hour, and finally settled with the path of least resistance, which is out between the glovebox and the center console. There is a direct path there from the back of the radio, so it makes a lot of sense. I took a coat hanger, covered it with duck tape, so it wouldn't scratch the dash at all, and taped the small end of the ipod cable to it. Then I fished it up to the back of the climatronic system, and finally passed it up to the back of the radio. The first picture below shows the dash all apart and the ipod cable before I passed it up to the radio. The second picture shows where the cable comes out. I didn't really even investigate putting it in the glove box, so if that's where you want it, you'll have to figure that out for yourself.








Eww, my dash threw up!









8. After you have the ipod cable and the back of the harness plugged into the interface (in my case the dice unit), pop the hood and disconnect the battery. I'm not sure this step is necessary, since the power is supplied to the radio and ipod interface through the harness connection, and it won't get power until you plug it in anyway. But it only takes a minute, so I did it anyway. Then plug the harness back into the radio, and push the 'handle' back down. Re-attach the battery, and test everything out, to make sure it is working.
9. If everything is working fine, slide the wiring and the radio back into the dash, making sure to push the extra wire and the interface down into the back of the climatronic bay so the radio will fit all the way in.
10. If you're installing a dash mount, this would be a good time to attach it to the dash. The Mk V Panavise one worked perfectly. You'll have to get your torx out and unscrew one more screw to install it, before you can start putting it all back together, but it is really obvious what screws you use, since it will only go on in one place.








11. Screw all the torx screws back into the radio and the climatronic system and finally put your face-frame back on. You're done!











_Modified by gilesrulz at 12:57 PM 11-4-2006_


----------



## wy (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Eos Ipod kit install instructions (gilesrulz)*

Very nice and detailed instructions. I now feel comfortable installing the DICE adapter in my EOS. Please give us feedback on the use of the controls and confirm whether all other radio functions still opertate fine. Thanks!


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Eos Ipod kit install instructions (gilesrulz)*

Nice done!








How did you mount the iPod on the metal thing?
Do you see the tracknames in the display on the radio?
Is there a delay when pressing next or previous?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Eos Ipod kit install instructions (wy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wy* »_Please give us feedback on the use of the controls and confirm whether all other radio functions still opertate fine. Thanks! 

The only thing I haven't tested is the in-dash cd Changer, but I can't see why that would be affected by the iPod install at all. Everything else works perfectly. I'll let you know if I have any problems with the in-dash changer.

_Quote »_How did you mount the iPod on the metal thing?
Do you see the tracknames in the display on the radio?
Is there a delay when pressing next or previous? 

I plan on using a leather holster style ipod case that Belkin used to make, but it hasn't come in the mail yet. You can still find them around though and it works great. It comes with a knob attached to the back for a belt clip, but if you lift a small patch over the iPod side where the knob is, and drill out the rivet that holds it on, you can use what you want to connect it to the metal. I plan on using heavy-duty velcro (not the hook and loop kind, the plastic post and knob kind. I think it's made by 3M. That way if I wanted for some reason to put a phone or something on the mount I could just swap them out.
The track names do NOT display, it looks just like in the last picture, when the iPod is playing.
There is no noticable delay when pressing next or previous. You do have to make sure, after you plug in the ipod, that it cycles through its screens though, because if it doesn't you'll still hear it, but you won't have radio/stearing wheel control.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Eos Ipod kit install instructions (gilesrulz)*

This just an update to show the final install. I got the holster in the mail on Saturday, and was finally able to attach it to the dash mount.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Eos Ipod kit install instructions (gilesrulz)*

Just a word of caution, I had a similar mount in that location on my old subuaru legacy which was broken into in a fairly safe neighborhood. If you intend on leaving your ipod out in plain view overnight you had better be prepared for the consequences. The presence of an alarm system will help but the less custom your interior looks the better. I've been contemplating a custom sliding mount from under the armrest or just routing the cable into the glove box.
Congrats on the clean install! It looks a lot like the stock phone holder from the euro market.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Eos Ipod kit install instructions (aflaedge)*

As evidensed by the fact that the ipod isn't in that picture (I forgot to bring it with me when I took the photo), I never leave the iPod in my car. 
I lived in NYC for 7 years. Once, one of my friend's car was broken into because she left the cigarette lighter unplugged. I am very, perhaps hyper, aware of the risk of theft. 
That is one reason why the holster is not permanently affixed to the mount. The less information available about what might be in the car, the better. If I lived in a less rural area, I would even consider a dummy or decoy to attach to the mount, such as a notepad, but as I allude to in my sig, I live in the sticks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Eos Ipod kit install instructions (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_
Here are the parts I bought. I got them from Enfig. I wasn't especially pleased with them, but everything worked out in the end, and their prices were reasonable. The things I didn't like about Enfig were that it took ten days for the stuff to arrive, though it was shipped priority mail, and they said they shipped it two days after I ordered it (for those of you with slow math, that would be five days). Also the Sat Radio pass-through, which was $30 extra was shipped attached to the dice harness as you see it below. That means they kept the second half of the dice harness, and still charged me the whole $30, and it meant I had to call them because I didn't know it was already attached. A piece of tape with "Sat Radio Pass-through" on it, and/or including both halves of the dice harness would have saved me some head-ache(the other half is mine after all, even if I didn't need it). Finally, for $30, they could have put a better end on the pig-tail, or at least included a zip-tie to keep the connection together.
_Modified by gilesrulz at 12:57 PM 11-4-2006_

Great write up!!!
We dont lie about shipping dates but USPS priority does not check in packages and sometimes does not show as delivered (yes we have sent items that have been delivered but do not show as shipped or delivered).
We always send both connectors becasue that is the product you pay for. If it was not in the box it might have fallen out when we added the pass thru. 
We now have a better pass thru that has the actuall female connectors for both plugs (the OEM one and the Interface plug). The female plug was not available at the time.
If you want to receive the second cable or swap out the paass tru for the new one just let us know.
Thanks for the business and complaints. If it wasn't for customers like you complaining we would not know how to do it better.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Eos Ipod kit install instructions ([email protected])*

I hope it came accross in the write-up that the issues I had with Enfig were minor annoyances and not major complaints. Over all the experience I had with Enfig was a good one, and when I did call about the cable, the person to whom I spoke was curteous, explained the way they ship the cable, and was generally very helpful. I always appreciate good customer service, and I have had seen no evidence that would indicate that the people at Enfig are anything but good people to deal with.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Eos Ipod kit install instructions (gilesrulz)*

That's a great write-up and "how to" post, Giles. Thanks a lot for taking the time to share that information with everyone.
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Eos Ipod kit install instructions (gilesrulz)*

I'm getting rid of my Eos soon. They were never able to get the roof to quit leaking, and the replacement they got for me leaked too. I've now ordered a Tiguan. What that means is that I'm going to quit hosting these image files for the iPod install. According to my Web Stats, the images are accessed quite frequently, so if a mod wants to move them to a different host, now is the time!


----------

